# My burmese python has 1 (one) single strange scale and it seems she feels pain from it



## Mahinha (3 mo ago)

Hello!

I'm a new snake owner (actually i'm taking care of this burmese for my orientator) and a single scale of her got my attention lately. every time i touch she had this strange response, and when i touch other parts of her body the reactions are not the same! I recorded a video to show you guys how she responds to me touching the one scale:


http://imgur.com/a/Qi3akEN


is this some commom case? should i be worried?
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Is there any way she could have bumped it? The only thing I can think of is that she may have bruised it and its tender.


----------



## Mahinha (3 mo ago)

Reptile girl123 said:


> Is there any way she could have bumped it? The only thing I can think of is that she may have bruised it and its tender.


i cant think of any case she bumped this part of her body, and what is strange to me is this single one scale that is "bad", i dont know if its clear in the video but i put my finger right on this one scale...


----------



## Mahinha (3 mo ago)

bump-
please help me guys!! ;-;


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Its quite common for a snake to have the odd scale that looks off colour. The reaction is also common, and the snake would do that pushing against your finger regardless if it touches that spot or not. If in doubt and for piece of mind book an appointment with a vet and have a professional make a diagnosis rather than hobbyists who watch a video.


----------

